

Hypermedia APIs - Flenser
http://oredev.org/2010/sessions/hypermedia-apis
This video shows how to make REST APIs with xhtml that demonstrates independent evolution and decoupled implementation of the client and server:<p>The code for creating the client is available here:<p>https://github.com/cimlabs/hypermedia-client-java
======
Flenser
This video shows how to make REST APIs with xhtml that you can test in a
browser. It demonstrates independent evolution and decoupled implementation of
the client and server:

The code for creating the client is available here:

<https://github.com/cimlabs/hypermedia-client-java>

